# Viewing Uber X Surge While on Select Profile



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

I just realized that the surge map you see in the partner app is different depending on if you're logged into your Select or Uber X vehicle profile. Was in my Select profile this morning and saw no surge on the map and then logged into Uber X profile and saw surges all over LA on the map. 

Is there any way to see uber x surge while on my Select profile? If i get a second phone? I know I can log into rider app while on partner app but it doesn't really show surge in the same way the partner map does.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Might a used generic android tablet/mini ipad, etc. be cheaper than a second phone? Just a thought.

I don't know answer to X/Select viewing at same time though, sorry.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

On my app it shows Select surge only when on my Select profile. What I do from time to time is check the X profile to see if there is anything 2.5x or higher. To answer your question, on one phone you can't check it, you used to be able to use the rider app to find lightning bolts in different areas, then pretend to order a ride and see how much the surge warning is. With the new system you can still check on the rider app, but you don't see the lightning bolt, so you would have to go over a hot spot, pretend to order a ride, and see if it says fares are a lot higher than normal due to demand.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

CrazyTaxi said:


> On my app it shows Select surge only when on my Select profile. What I do from time to time is check the X profile to see if there is anything 2.5x or higher. To answer your question, on one phone you can't check it, you used to be able to use the rider app to find lightning bolts in different areas, then pretend to order a ride and see how much the surge warning is. With the new system you can still check on the rider app, but you don't see the lightning bolt, so you would have to go over a hot spot, pretend to order a ride, and see if it says fares are a lot higher than normal due to demand.


Is it possible to install the partner app on two devices and then be logged into select but still check uber x surge?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Not possible.. you will have to use partner and rider app on 1device or 2. Or use surge finder app


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Rich2nyce said:


> Not possible.. you will have to use partner and rider app on 1device or 2. Or use surge finder app


Yeah the surge finder app i got has been limited by uber. You used to be able to track several locations at one time but now only 1 at a time.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

I have partner app on 2 devices with same log in info. On one device I keep it on Uber X to check those surges and the other I keep in select which I go online so I can try and get a ping.

There also a great iPhone app called surge and has a big 2x in the middle of it. It shows all the current surges for the area you are in and breaks them down.

Love that app.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 57654
> View attachment 57654
> I have partner app on 2 devices with same log in info. On one device I keep it on Uber X to check those surges and the other I keep in select which I go online so I can try and get a ping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for heads up. Yeah I like that app too. I wish uber didn't hate on them and force them to take away the feature where you could see all surges for your designated locations in a list...


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> I just realized that the surge map you see in the partner app is different depending on if you're logged into your Select or Uber X vehicle profile. Was in my Select profile this morning and saw no surge on the map and then logged into Uber X profile and saw surges all over LA on the map.
> 
> Is there any way to see uber x surge while on my Select profile? If i get a second phone? I know I can log into rider app while on partner app but it doesn't really show surge in the same way the partner map does.


Use SurgeChaser, Google Play store


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

CHEUK LAU said:


> Use SurgeChaser, Google Play store


is this for android only? i have iphone... also, is it still available for download at google play store?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> Is it possible to install the partner app on two devices and then be logged into select but still check uber x surge?


Yes!


----------

